# smoked cod



## 1adam12 (Jan 15, 2010)

well I decided to smoke some cod


----------



## 1adam12 (Jan 15, 2010)

here it is before the smoker


----------



## gravey (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, that looks good...how'd you like the end product?


----------



## 1adam12 (Jan 15, 2010)

very good,I started by brushing maple syrup then a dry rub of brownsugar,garlic powder and onion granules


----------



## meateater (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks good, what wood and temps did you use? Dont leave us hanging.


----------



## 1adam12 (Jan 15, 2010)

sorry used alder and ran it at about 225 for around 2.5 hours


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2010)

Now thats some great looking fish you have there Adam.


----------



## walle (Jan 16, 2010)

1Adam12 - Check - 10-4, ROGER THAT!

Dang, that is some goooood looking grub you got.
Thanks for sharing.
Next time, don't be so stingy with the details.. ;o)
Tracey


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Some good looking fish there.  Nice....


----------

